
List of assigned /8 IPv4 address blocks - kqr2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assigned_/8_IPv4_address_blocks
======
kqr2
It's nice that certain organizations such as Stanford have actually
relinquished their ipv4 /8 block to help with address exhaustion.

~~~
wmf
Suckers! They could have held out for a billion.

